# Filet Mignon in my SV Supreme Oven



## Bearcarver (May 28, 2017)

*Filet Mignon in my SV Supreme Oven*


I still have some Slices of that Tenderloin I bought back in December, so I decided to put two more of them in the Hot Tub!

I just sealed two of them in their own little bags with a Pat of Butter & a little Seasoning.

Then into the 134° Water for 2 hours, pull & Dry, Torch sear, slice, plate, and add my Sides (as seen below).


Thanks for Looking!


Bear




A couple of Filet Mignon in my SV at 134°.
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/IMG_1188.jpg.html




2 Filet Mignon after 2 hours @ 134°:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/IMG_1189.jpg.html




A close look inside, after Torching the outside:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/IMG_1190.jpg.html




Bear’s Filet, plated with Taters Au Gratin, and Sugar Snap Peas:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/IMG_1191.jpg.html


----------



## SmokinAl (May 28, 2017)

Very well done Bear!

It looks absolutely delicious!

I tried to give you a point, but it seems I'm over my limit!

I owe you one!

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (May 28, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Very well done Bear!
> 
> It looks absolutely delicious!
> 
> ...


Thank You Al !!

Appreciate it.

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 28, 2017)

Wow, very nice Bear!  Them filets look awesome, I like how the SV keeps the color from edge to edge.  Nice finish with the torch too!  Tasty lookin meal buddy!  :drool


----------



## Bearcarver (May 29, 2017)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Wow, very nice Bear! Them filets look awesome, I like how the SV keeps the color from edge to edge. Nice finish with the torch too! Tasty lookin meal buddy!


Thank You Justin!!

Yup everything is the same Temp, Inside & Out.

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## biaviian (May 29, 2017)

Do you use food grade butane or regular?


----------



## johnmeyer (May 29, 2017)

Bear,

You've done a lot of these over the years. How did this result compare to your more traditional ways of cooking this cut?


----------



## mike5051 (May 29, 2017)

Very nice cook Bear!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mike


----------



## Bearcarver (May 29, 2017)

Biaviian said:


> Do you use food grade butane or regular?


Neither of my Butane torches have enough power to sear very good.

I use my Fat-Boy Bernzamatic Propane Torch, and it still takes too long because of the Pinpointed flame.

Bear


johnmeyer said:


> Bear,
> 
> You've done a lot of these over the years. How did this result compare to your more traditional ways of cooking this cut?


I'll give you the whole thing:

I've only done 2 Tenderloins in the last 20 years.

The one I did, I smoked the biggest half, and sliced the smaller half for Steaks on the Grill.

The other one I sliced up for Sous Vide.

I still have a couple left.

I would rate them as follows:

#1   Smoked & then sliced was the Best tasting.

#2   Then came these Sous Vide slices followed by searing.

#3   Then Grilled Slices.

I think you were thinking of Prime Rib when you said I made a lot of these:

So far I have only reheated leftover Smoked Prime Rib in the SV, and it was Great---Best way to Reheat !!

I will probably try SV on some Ribeyes---That could be better than Grilling.

However I will never SV a Prime Rib, instead of Smoking it at 220°. SV cannot beat the Flavor of any of my Smoked Prime Ribs.

And Prime Rib is already plenty Tender without SV, and I can Make it Med-Rare Pink from Bark to Bark in my Smoker with 4 to 5 hours of Hot Smoke.

Bear


----------



## biaviian (May 29, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Neither of my Butane torches have enough power to sear very good.
> 
> I use my Fat-Boy Bernzamatic Propane Torch, and it still takes too long because of the Pinpointed flame.
> 
> Bear


----------



## gary s (May 29, 2017)

Mmmm Looks Good    I can see the Handwriting on the wall   MES FOR SALE 

Gone SV all the way   Just Kidding   Looks great as usual  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I like the torch trick pretty neat







Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2017)

Biaviian said:


> It sounds like you need a weed burner!  Just be careful using that indoors.


LOL---No I don't think I'll get a Weed burner.

I'll leave those to the outside Charcoal & Wood burners for startups.

Bear


mike5051 said:


> Very nice cook Bear!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Mike!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2017)

gary s said:


> Mmmm Looks Good    I can see the Handwriting on the wall   MES FOR SALE
> 
> Gone SV all the way   Just Kidding   Looks great as usual
> 
> ...


Thank You Gary!!

Nope---MES Stays. Only way I have to do a Perfect Smoked Prime Rib!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## johnmeyer (May 30, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> I think you were thinking of Prime Rib when you said I made a lot of these:
> Bear


Yup, you are right: I was think about all your Prime Rib posts. Sorry about the confusion, but thanks for the run down on what you learned. Much appreciated.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2017)

johnmeyer said:


> Yup, you are right: I was think about all your Prime Rib posts. Sorry about the confusion, but thanks for the run down on what you learned. Much appreciated.


Thanks John.

Bear


----------



## disco (Jun 3, 2017)

Looks like a great meal, Bear. I hope you have some left over to serve Mrs Bear in her recovery! Points.

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 4, 2017)

Disco said:


> Looks like a great meal, Bear. I hope you have some left over to serve Mrs Bear in her recovery! Points.
> 
> Disco


Thank You Disco!!

Mrs Bear's doing Real Good now!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## biaviian (Jun 4, 2017)

So I did a boneless ribeye that was 2 1/2 inches thick.  I put salt and pepper on it then sealed and put it into the water at 131.5.  I then removed it and seared it using a torch.  While it was good, it tasted like a roast, not like steak and I had to douse it with salt and pepper after slicing.  That is the first time I have added salt post cooking in my life unless it is used as finishing salt.

Surely it isn't supposed to taste like that, right?


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 4, 2017)

Biaviian said:


> So I did a boneless ribeye that was 2 1/2 inches thick.  I put salt and pepper on it then sealed and put it into the water at 131.5.  I then removed it and seared it using a torch.  While it was good, it tasted like a roast, not like steak and I had to douse it with salt and pepper after slicing.  That is the first time I have added salt post cooking in my life unless it is used as finishing salt.
> 
> Surely it isn't supposed to taste like that, right?



At 2 1/2 inches what you have is a rib roast, not a rib eye steak, really. Next time try slicing before cooking to no more than 1 1/2 inches.
I don't understand how added salt & pepper would make it taste more like steak...


----------



## biaviian (Jun 4, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> At 2 1/2 inches what you have is a rib roast, not a rib eye steak, really. Next time try slicing before cooking to no more than 1 1/2 inches.
> I don't understand how added salt & pepper would make it taste more like steak...


Adding salt gives flavor.  That is the point in cooking with salt.


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 4, 2017)

I just came across this post, Bear. Sorry.
Nice SV unit!
Nice looking steaks, too!

Point for jumping into the Sous Vide experience, torch and all [emoji]9786[/emoji]️

Dan


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 4, 2017)

Biaviian said:


> So I did a boneless ribeye that was 2 1/2 inches thick.  I put salt and pepper on it then sealed and put it into the water at 131.5.  I then removed it and seared it using a torch.  While it was good, it tasted like a roast, not like steak and I had to douse it with salt and pepper after slicing.  That is the first time I have added salt post cooking in my life unless it is used as finishing salt.
> 
> Surely it isn't supposed to taste like that, right?


I'm thinking it tasted like a Roast, because it was so thick, and since it was SV'd, it was the same Temp all the way through, not at all like a grilled steak (much more done on the outside than the inside)

Your salt added flavor to make up for not having the Tasty Bark you get when you grill or smoke a Steak

Bear

.


SmokeyMose said:


> I just came across this post, Bear. Sorry.
> Nice SV unit!
> Nice looking steaks, too!
> 
> ...


Thank You Dan!

I chose this one because it's nice looking enough to keep on top of the counter, because we have no more room to put anything away ANYWHERE.

Plus it's perfectly quiet, without a circulator motor.

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## biaviian (Jun 4, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> I'm thinking it tasted like a Roast, because it was so thick, and since it was SV'd, it was the same Temp all the way through, not at all like a grilled steak (much more done on the outside than the inside)
> 
> Your salt added flavor to make up for not having the Tasty Bark you get when you grill or smoke a Steak


I agree.  Next time I will use a thinner steak.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 5, 2017)

Biaviian said:


> I agree.  Next time I will use a thinner steak.


Actually my meaning is that no matter what the thickness of the meat going into an SV, the result will be more like a roast, because the whole thing, inside & out ends up like the center of a Grilled Steak, or a Properly Smoked Roast.

Only way to change that would be to after SV, Dry it well, season it, and give it a good sear. This should make the outside more like the outside of a Grilled Steak.

Hope that makes sense.

Bear


----------

